# Scuttles-TAH DAHHHH!



## buckrun

For those of you who make shave soaps I thought you might be interested in reading about this cool thing someone has asked us to make for them. I actually had no idea there was so much ado about shaving.
And thanks for the anonymous referral whomsoever ye might be!
Lee

http://shaveblog.com/?p=193


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

*Re: Scuttles*

Pretty Neat Lee!!!! If you start making them I might be interested in one for hubby  It will give me an excuse to start making shaving soap


----------



## Kalne

*Re: Scuttles*

Hmmmm, interesting.


----------



## Anita Martin

*Re: Scuttles*

Yes, very interesting indeed. My boyfriend shaves his head every few days. I'll be he'd LOVE one of those mugs..might even get him on the ball to get the hot water heater turned up a few degrees for me too! I don't even know if he uses cream or soap to shave with! Well, come to think of it, I've not seen a can of cream anywhere in the house, and he LOVES my soap...bet he'd love it even better warm. Are you going to make the scuttles with holes in the bottom or without?

Also, as a completely unrelated aside...I visited your website and noticed you are feeding squash to your goats. Can you tell us what kind you feed and how much they eat of it? I'm really itching to get some stuff growing for my girls..was thinking of mainly sunflowers, but even though every thing else in my garden usually croaks, my squash do fairly well! I'd LOVE to see a sticky somewhere with ideas about growing things on the homestead for our goats..what works and what doesn't.


----------



## adillenal

*Re: Scuttles*

Now those are just clever.


----------



## buckrun

*Re: Scuttles*

We are going to try making these and see just how much trouble they are.
The only pottery I have seen who markets them gets 50 bucks each! They are on the east coast tho....
And this is often a ploy so not too many have to be made if it's something that is difficult or time consuming.
A double walled throw like that is pretty much a pain and so the idea is make em pay for it I guess.
I plan to try some soon. I can't see why they would have to cost that much but of course I live in Arkysaw! Perhaps just because not that many are available and it is something of a cool thing with wet shavers.
(is there any other kind- who shaves dry?) I will let you know how it goes. Don't forget DGI gets 30% off.

Yes- we feed our goats out of the garden frequently. We always grow more than we can eat and give away and store. Squidge is practicing for farmers market :rofl and has been for decades!
The squash was winter squash types grown last summer and believe it or not I still have a pile in front of my wheel that I stare at while throwing because we were out of any place to put the dang things. 
So I take the cleaver and hack one up each day (they are very large - 12 to 15 pounds) and the goats act like they will kill each other over it. Silly girls. I also just tossed out all the dessicated garlic I did not use before it dehydrated and they really love that. Such a great cleanup crew! But the hussle and tussle is a bit disconcerting. They act like they have not eaten in weeks when it's garden treats.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun

*Re: Scuttles*

ummm maybe I should explain about the mirror. This helps me make things that are sets or need to be the same shape repeatedly. It is hard to look down into the interior of a pot while throwing and see if the profile is the same as the one before. So I watch the mirror while throwing so I can repeat shapes. Above it is a window looking out into the woods. ahhhhhh cottage industry...gotta love it.


----------



## buckrun

First try! I am so excited- I can undersell everyone! Order up everyone!
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Anita Martin

That looks great! Love all those veggies too! I can't get my goats to go into the woods to forage! Tons of thick pasture and baby trees, browse, etc. and I can't get them to leave their yard. I can't wait to grow some easy to pick stuff for them!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Looks Great Lee!!!! Where do I sign


----------



## Kalne

Wow! You are so talented!


----------



## nappint

Ohhh I like yours so much better than the one pictured on th blog! Beautiful!


----------



## hsmomof4

Does it have a handle? (Does it need a handle? I have no clue.)


----------



## buckrun

Yes it will have a handle! I will apply that when it is leather hard to prevent deforming the shape.
You guys are too nice- no talent - just years and TONS of practice. We produce literally between 4 and 5 tons of pottery per year and have since 1988 so it's just a skill like any other- practice makes you look like you know what you are doin! I will post when it gets fired- a couple of weeks and we will see if it holds together in the drying process. I love trying new stuff! More pics when it is complete. I think I may need to make it a bit deeper- we shall see. I will let some hairy monster tell me that.
L


----------



## Guest

Lee, I have to have a couple of those when you get them ready...
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4

:yeahthat


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Me TOO!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Do you think there is a chance you will have some before Fathers Day? If not Christmas for sure!

I got my box today, I was doing a soap class when the box came. I was telling everyone what it was, and they talked me into opening it in front of them. I sold one of the new lotion bottles with the ridge design and one of the "I Dream of Jennie" bottles on the spot! I liked it so much her calling them I Dream of Jennie bottles, that I am changing the text already and calling them that also! 5 of the soap dishes were sold also...I had the last ones hidden trying to sell the round ones out first, they wanted to know if they could trade  Your stuff is a hit!

You would only have to explain the mirror if it was on the ceiling  Vicki


----------



## buckrun

Well thanks every one for the encouragement. I hope to have some ready for father's day but since I am just learning this I won't promise. When I have a group ready will bump this.

Wow- you need to come do that in our booth at festivals Vicki! 

And I think the mirror on the ceiling would be self-explanatory  

Lee


----------



## SherrieC

Lee, Me Me me, I want some!!! : )


----------



## Faye Farms

Will the little cup area have holes in it so you can put a cake of soap in there or will it be solid? I must say, such talent!


----------



## buckrun

No- there are no holes. Here is the tutorial on how to use them.
http://shaveblog.com/?p=193


----------



## buckrun

Next Stage- trimmed and handle applied- now for drying slowly so it all stays in one piece.
Next update 2 weeks or so.
Thanks for your interest everyone!
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

So will the teapot hole fit the brush to wet it? Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm

Lee,
That one is really nice! How are you going to glaze it? What is the dimension of the upper bowl? Will a three inch round bar fit?

Vicki,
The brush does not go in the spout. That is only used to fill with hot water. The soap/shaving cream is worked, lathered and heated in the upper cup.


----------



## dvm-mommy

Oh wow Lee...VERY nice. We are interested in one too


----------



## buckrun

Well Squidge is the glaze master but I am sure it will look like our other stuff. 
And I was sizing for a 3 inch pvc round which I believe -correct me please- yeilds a 2.5 inch soap round?
The first person who contacted me about making them is using that for shave soap. I believe this first one will shrink a bit too much over the whole process and so I may have to start with a larger throw. Learning! Someone who does direct pour will get those that do not fit a pvc round. I can of course make them custom any sizes since we start from the very beginning but it will take a bit of trail and error to know the shrinkage on a double wall which moves around differently than simple single walled pots. 
Thanks everyone- this is a wee bit surprising how much interest so far! Guess I best learn it huh?
Lee


----------



## a4patch

Again - Beautiful. I am eager to see the finished product with the glaze.


----------



## Fiberaddict

Oooh - my husband just told me he'd *prefer* hot lather! I think I need to start budgeting - I see prezzies here! :lol


----------



## Sondra

OH have to have one or so will take one for the round soaps and at least one of the dirrect pour.


----------



## Faye Farms

Hot lather softens the beard hair so it's easier to shave. Am I right? DH commented this morning that his shave cream just isn't working very well anymore. I did point out that I have some shaving soap he should try but I was wondering if the hot lather would be even better yet.


----------



## buckrun

*Re: Scuttles-TAH DAHHHH! An Update!*

Hello again on the scuttle theme!

We have the prototype completed and it did survive all processes and I am starting production in earnest today.
If each of you that expressed interest would PM me with your needs and address I will write up an order list.
Please specify the dimensions of your shave soap as I have already run into someone wanting a different size for a molded soap.
Also please let me know if you have to have it for father's day as I do not know how much kiln space I can commandeer before then! Thanks everyone and especially Dan for the great idea and the lovely soap as well.
When they are completed I will email a headsup so you can watch for it in the mail.

Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I wonder if someone could guess how full you could initially pour it with soap, while still having room to build lather? I am going to initially sell them poured with soap and then have a round bar with the shaving brush as a trio. Vicki


----------



## buckrun

Dan -who got me started on this -said one inch of soap plus one inch of stir room as the lather is sposed to be mostly on the brush. He belongs to some old fashioned shave groups online (?) and they all have different ideas. The older commercially manufactured ones were tall and narrow but I have been told they don't need to be deep since then you hit the side of the bowl with the handle of the brush. Just deep enough to accommodate the bristles when pressed into the soap. These are a little over 2in. deep so an inch of soap should work ok right?
It's all an experiment at this stage so input very welcome!
Lee


----------

